# LẮP ĐẶT GIÀN PHƠI, LƯỚI AN TOÀN, BẠT CHE NẮNG MƯA, RÈM CỬA, CỬA LƯỚI CHỐNG MUỖI



## tinhhero88 (25 Tháng năm 2021)

LẮP ĐẶT GIÀN PHƠI, LƯỚI AN TOÀN, BẠT CHE NẮNG MƯA, RÈM CỬA, CỬA LƯỚI CHỐNG MUỖI
Chuyên thi công lắp đặt giàn phơi thông minh các sản phẩm tiện ích gia đinh:
Hiện nay bên em có các mẫu sản phẩm:

Giàn phơi thông minh: #899K/bộ
Rèm Tự Động & Rèm Thường: #500K/md
Lưới an toàn ban công: #160K/m2
Cửa lưới chống muỗi: #500K/m2
Bạt che nắng mưa: #230K/m2
Kính mời các anh/chị khách hàng tham khảo!!!
 Hotline: 0934 493 909 (24/7) - Lắp đặt ngay trong ngày!
 Website: lapdatgianphoi.vn


----------

